# Red max sea 170



## Five5ito (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a brand new red max sea 170 aquarium that I want to sell because my landlord won't let me have one it's Brand new never had fish in it corals or anything bot it for over 2500$ its runs perfectly


----------



## Jusgiviner (Feb 11, 2017)

If you are trying to sell it it should be under the buy and sell. One of the mods will probably move it for you this time


----------



## Five5ito (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh ok thank you


----------

